
Meat Has a Replacement but No One Knows What to Call It - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-08/meat-has-a-replacement-but-no-one-knows-what-to-call-it?srnd=premium
======
bradknowles
I think George Carlin said it best — meatcake.

